# Baker Rig 5-30



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Leaving out of Rockport looking for AJs around the Baker Rig and some trolling around the rocks. Possible state snapper if time permits. I have a 26 foot Glacier Bay with EPIRB. Looking for 1-2 crew cost between $125-$150. Leaving at sunrise be back before dark. Experienced with AJ fishing is a plus, if you have numbers that produce it's a free ride.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Dang....wish I could make it. Oh well, maybe some other time. Slay'em up?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Boat is full!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

****. Late to the party.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

were the fish hungry for what ya'll brought them?


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Pics or it never happened  

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

We caught nothing but endangered red snapper and a shark. Struck out on the Aj's once again.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh man!  Sorry to hear that. Maybe twice as much next time!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

